
Nine Species of Human Once Walked Earth. Now There's Just One - jelliclesfarm
https://www.sciencealert.com/did-homo-sapiens-kill-off-all-the-other-humans/
======
mc32
>”Yet the extinction of Neanderthals, at least, took a long time – thousands
of years. This was partly because early Homo sapiens lacked the advantages of
later conquering civilisations”

Is it possible we “simply” outbred them? If one population breeds slowly
compared to another one of them will be swallowed by the other and not
necessarily primarily through violent means.

~~~
toasterlovin
The answer is probably that we were able to kill them because we were able to
outbreed them. They fit into a similar ecological niche, so they would have
been competition.

------
zunzun
... and the other eight were delicious.

